# Intel board help



## Tech&ME (Apr 10, 2005)

I just check the Intel website, the Motherboard on the site D915GAG and D915DUX for MicroATX cabinet has only one IDE connector, which means I cannot connect a CD-ROM Drive if i have two HDDs. Is it true. Please tell me how can i connect my cd-rom drive in this case. I am confused ?? Please Help


----------



## swatkat (Apr 10, 2005)

These newer motherboards support SATA and hence only one IDE connecter is provided.
In that case you have to use PCI slot IDE Controller Cards.


----------



## mohit (Apr 10, 2005)

hey swatkat ... can you tell me what is the approximate price of such PCI slot IDE Controllers and also are there any issues with installing them and their perfomance ?


----------



## darklord (Apr 11, 2005)

You can get Silicon Image based IDE RAID card supporting 4 IDE Devices with support for RAID 0,0+1,1

It should cost you approx. 1200-1500/-

Speed is good enough


----------

